# Wisconsin Furmeet?



## Aysling SilverFox (Feb 20, 2010)

So, the only furry thing i can find to attend is Midwest Fur Fest and i'm wondering if any other Wisconsin fur would be interested in helping me plan a furmeet. I'm thinking the date would be set once it get's warmer, of course.

And for facebooking Wisconsin furs i made a group that you should tottaly join :mrgreen:

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=348716510201&ref=mf


----------



## Arikla (Feb 20, 2010)

There are some meets through LAFF (Lake Area Furry Friends) and a weekly coffee/food in Madison and Milwaukee. Plus, Nakamacon this year is 1/3 furry 

Not to discourage you from making another group if you like, but there are some out here


----------



## Aysling SilverFox (Feb 20, 2010)

my appologies, i didn't realize that there was a group allready.


----------



## akito (Feb 21, 2010)

NAKAMACON - The premiere Anime, Steampunk, and Furry Convention of Wisconsin! they have a forum, facebook page , exe 

Wisconsin Furries' Friends live jornal.


----------



## moiracoon (Feb 23, 2010)

Are you on the LAFF mailing list (http://www.breuckman.com/mailman/listinfo/laff)? I know that there was a discussion this week of trying to get a group together to attend Anime Milwaukee next month.


----------

